# [SOLVED] Remote Desktop Dual Screen Issues



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have set up a Dual Screen to connect to our server.

Now I have read it is possible, but you have to use the following command.

mstsc /span

or 

mstsc /span /v:<NAME>

I am sure the mstsc file is located in

C:\Windows\System32\mstsc.exe

Now is their any confiugration in the RDP file I can change to allow this permanently, or do I have to manually run that everytime I want to connect with a Dual Screen setup?


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Remote Desktop Dual Screen Issues*

Anyone got any ideas.

Even if someone could write ma batch file to run mstsc /span command.

I can't write batch files very well and forgotten keywords and such.


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Remote Desktop Dual Screen Issues*

Well for those that care...

Step 1: Create the Connection Settings File

Open the Remote Desktop Connection client and create a new connection settings file for the system you’ll be using.








Remote Desktop Connection Configure

Set the display setting to ‘Full Screen’ and configure the color settings as desired. If you’re using dual monitors, you’ll be doubling the amount of information being streamed from the RDC host to your client machine. If you are tight on bandwidth, making even the smallest change to the color settings, say from 16-bit to 15-bit helps quite a bit.










You can configure the other tabs as you normally would. Finally, save the RDP configuration file to a location that you desire. Note: you won’t be using this file directly, so if you prefer to tuck it away somewhere, that is fine.










Step 2: Creating the shortcut

To use the multi-screen spanning feature, we have to pass the “/span”� flag to the remote desktop client. Since we want to do this selectively, we won’t be modifying the existing shortcut to the Remote Desktop Connection client. Instead, create a new shortcut in a convenient location (e.g. your desktop). Set the target to be: “mstsc.exe /span [Path to RDP File]”. This will create a shortcut to the Remote Desktop Connection client specifying both the “/span” flag as well as the configuration settings that you’d like to use to connect.










And that’s it. Use the newly created shortcut to launch your remote session. Enjoy the multi-screen remote desktop.


----------

